# flash-can i convert fla to mpeg...



## snorker (Mar 20, 2006)

do i need to download software, is there a good one! Is there a free one.
is there any more questions
no
cool
ba


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 20, 2006)

Not much in the way of Mac OS X software, but if you've got a PC laying around, then you may be in business:

http://www.google.com/search?q=fla+...ient=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official


----------



## Natobasso (Mar 20, 2006)

You can at least export your flash file as an .mov file and then convert that to whatever you want.


----------



## texanpenguin (Mar 23, 2006)

The way I've tended to do this in the past is to use a program like Snapz Pro to video capture.


----------

